
C and C++ Books You Wish You Read Earlier - majikarp
https://zeroequalsfalse.press/posts/c-and-cpp-books-you-wish-you-read-earlier#.XIEOf_wLno8.hackernews
======
majikarp
If you have any books you think we missed out, please let us know!

